# Potentially risky question



## Retrosaber27 (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you guys steal information? Like IPs or anything? Because my parents are convinced that this website is full of "cyber terrorists".

(Also, my account is super new because I used to have an account on here years ago but I long forgot the password)
If you delete this post or ban me, I'll understand why.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 2, 2018)

Paranoia is a cumbersome trait. To answer your questions? No. Your IP sells more of your data than your parents care to admit.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 2, 2018)

If you remember the name of your old account i can reset your password for you. 

Also no this website is not full of "cyber terrorists". Facebook is where you want to go if you want your info stolen.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 2, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> If you remember the name of your old account i can reset your password for you.
> 
> Also no this website is not full of "cyber terrorists". Facebook is where you want to go if you want your info stolen.


That too.


----------



## shadoom (Apr 2, 2018)

You remember when sometimes your computer runs slowly and a website doesn't work? Or that black terminal window pops up after booting for a second and you don't know why?

Ya, thats us... and your vidya games. 

just kidding - the only risky thing you see here are the cringy blog posts


----------



## Chary (Apr 2, 2018)

Sometimes people, especially older parent types, tend to think irrational things. I know when I softmodded my Wii, my mom thought it would explode, and when I installed Windows on my MacBook, my dad thought it was going to get the entire internet hacked. 

But that's all crazy-talk; you're fine here.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2018)

Chary said:


> Sometimes people, especially older parent types, tend to think irrational things. I know when I softmodded my Wii, my mom thought it would explode, and when I installed Windows on my MacBook, my dad thought it was going to get the entire internet hacked.
> 
> But that's all crazy-talk; you're fine here.


This is kinda why I try to avoid talking about overtly-technical stuff near my folks. 

Looking back, I'm sometimes amazed at how decent I am with computers, given my circumstances.


----------



## Joom (Apr 3, 2018)

Do your parents even know what the internet is? Literally speaking, every site you visit collects your IP and what resources were accessed on the server; everything from images to JS scripts. None of this can really be used to personally identify you, though. It can also only be viewed by a server's administrator (unless otherwise compromised). Whether or not you have personal information tied to your IP publicly available isn't really the fault of one site either. It's rather easy to not let that information get out.


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Yes gbatemp does not steal youtip but because of the the way.the image system works it allows others to steal your ip


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> when I installed Windows on my MacBook, my dad thought it was going to get the entire internet hacked.


How does one come to sch outlandish conclusions?


----------



## Costello (Apr 3, 2018)

Retrosaber27 said:


> Do you guys steal information? Like IPs or anything? Because my parents are convinced that this website is full of "cyber terrorists".
> 
> (Also, my account is super new because I used to have an account on here years ago but I long forgot the password)
> If you delete this post or ban me, I'll understand why.



steal information ? no and why would we even? our privacy policy is here if you need to know anything (it's pretty much standard, you'll find the same on every other site) 
also I'd be curious to know what led your parents to believe this website is full of cyber terrorists. Shaun and I own the site and we're just regular guys


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Costello said:


> steal information ? no and why would we even? our privacy policy is here if you need to know anything (it's pretty much standard, you'll find the same on every other site)
> also I'd be curious to know what led your parents to believe this website is full of cyber terrorists. Shaun and I own the site and we're just regular guys


Nice but the image system still allows people to steal ips


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 3, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Nice but the image system still allows people to steal ips


What "image system" might that be?


----------



## Costello (Apr 3, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Nice but the image system still allows people to steal ips


you make a point, although I personally wouldnt consider that stealing... as long as you allow hotlinking this is going to be possible.


hobbledehoy899 said:


> What "image system" might that be?


he means the way images are embedded into posts (hotlinked)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 3, 2018)

Costello said:


> he means the way images are embedded into posts (hotlinked)


Oh, well in that case you're not stealing anything because IP addresses are inherently public.


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 3, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What "image system" might that be?


You can add an image to your post or signature and the image system loads it as an image tag it is possible to craft a URL that redirects to an image and logs your ip allowing you to steal ips with a 1px by 1px transparent image that logs the IP of any one who sees it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Costello said:


> you make a point, although I personally wouldnt consider that stealing... as long as you allow hotlinking this is going to be possible.
> 
> he means the way images are embedded into posts (hotlinked)


Discord has a nice solution of dumping the image and hosting it on their servers but then again your not as big as discord and this doesn't allow dynamic images


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 3, 2018)

Costello said:


> steal information ? no and why would we even? our privacy policy is here if you need to know anything (it's pretty much standard, you'll find the same on every other site)
> also I'd be curious to know what led your parents to believe this website is full of cyber terrorists. Shaun and I own the site and we're just regular guys


You can't fool me! Everyone knows what you guys really do back there..I'm joking by the way, or am I?


----------



## Stephano (Apr 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> Sometimes people, especially older parent types, tend to think irrational things. I know when I softmodded my Wii, my mom thought it would explode, and when I installed Windows on my MacBook, my dad thought it was going to get the entire internet hacked.
> 
> But that's all crazy-talk; you're fine here.


I'll take it that your parents are not technology savvy.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 3, 2018)

My mum's stuck a plaster over her laptop camera so Facebook can't see her face when she's looking at adverts.... also Amazon Prime is demonic, not sure how she came to that conclusion (and she's still paying for it!)


----------



## Jayenkai (Apr 3, 2018)

As always, be wary what information you do put online, and always try to do things in the safest way possible.

This information goes for everything online, and isn’t specific to this site.
Understand that even the world's safest, most secure websites can eventually be hacked into by evildoers, and keep that in mind.  Private messages and more should probably not be trusted as "absolute" because if someone can hack into your account, they’ll be able to get those, too.
Feel free to chat about anything you’d like, but never post contact details, passwords, banking information or anything remotely like that.
Don’t "be paranoid", but do anyways be wary of what you’re typing.

In essence, think of the internet as the giant pervasive beast that it is.
If you type it, and you put it online, then it will BE online, and it will (for the majority of cases) ALWAYS be online, even if you hit the delete button.


----------



## Retrosaber27 (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you guys steal information? Like IPs or anything? Because my parents are convinced that this website is full of "cyber terrorists".

(Also, my account is super new because I used to have an account on here years ago but I long forgot the password)
If you delete this post or ban me, I'll understand why.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 3, 2018)

It's that new commercial feeding everyone fears of the dark web and the possibility of a stolen identity. Granted people have taken advantage of this fear many times before.


----------



## Costello (Apr 3, 2018)

Jayenkai said:


> As always, be wary what information you do put online, and always try to do things in the safest way possible.
> 
> This information goes for everything online, and isn’t specific to this site.
> Understand that even the world's safest, most secure websites can eventually be hacked into by evildoers, and keep that in mind.  Private messages and more should probably not be trusted as "absolute" because if someone can hack into your account, they’ll be able to get those, too.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better. Once it's online there's no taking it offline.


----------



## Viri (Apr 3, 2018)

Yes,

https://imgur.com/gallery/iVHfwLc


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2018)

Costello said:


> steal information ? no and why would we even? our privacy policy is here if you need to know anything (it's pretty much standard, you'll find the same on every other site)
> also I'd be curious to know what led your parents to believe this website is full of cyber terrorists. Shaun and I own the site and we're just regular guys


To be fair, I am part of this site and I am pretty terrifying being, but I digress. 

To the OP, this site does not condone, support, endorse, nor allow criminal (especially terrorist) behavior. GBATemp does very minimal data collecting, in fact as far as I can tell it's even less data collecting than Facebook or Google does.


----------



## Retrosaber27 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your support, but I don't think that I was clear enough. My parents found out that I installed CFW and Homebrew on my Wii U and vWii, and they think that the devs could be stealing information from there. They threatened to format it, and I told them NOT to do that without letting me know because I've installed CBHC. I tried to tell them that pretty much all projects on here have their source code open for anyone to view, referencing the UnbanMii fiasco, but they still don't believe me.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Nice but the image system still allows people to steal ips


That's not stealing, it's reading it off of your browser and displaying it back to you. As far as I'm aware, there's no way for those images to actually send that information off to someone


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's not stealing, it's reading it off of your browser and displaying it back to you. As far as I'm aware, there's no way for those images to actually send that information off to someone


Well their is https://grabify.link/image/


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

Retrosaber27 said:


> Thank you everyone for your support, but I don't think that I was clear enough. My parents found out that I installed CFW and Homebrew on my Wii U and vWii, and they think that the devs could be stealing information from there. They threatened to format it, and I told them NOT to do that without letting me know because I've installed CBHC. I tried to tell them that pretty much all projects on here have their source code open for anyone to view, referencing the UnbanMii fiasco, but they still don't believe me.


Oh jeez...

Ok, try to explain to them how CBHC works, in a very simplistic way. Say something along the lines of "there is a legally downloaded game on the console that has a file replaced with a very small file. This small file is read at boot, before anything networking related has loaded, and patches a few system processes to allow me to play unofficial games. After this file is run once, it stops running and isn't run again until the next time I turn the console on, where the process repeats. Anything else that I run on the console doesn't have access to networking, either"

That's an oversimplified and technically inaccurate way of explaining it, but that's the best you're probably going to be able to do. You also need to make it clear that "because the file in the game has replaced a boot file, if you format the console it won't boot at all after that"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tunip3 said:


> Well their is https://grabify.link/image/


Hm, interesting. I guess that's mildly concerning


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh jeez...
> 
> Ok, try to explain to them how CBHC works, in a very simplistic way. Say something along the lines of "there is a legally downloaded game on the console that has a file replaced with a very small file. This small file is read at boot, before anything networking related has loaded, and patches a few system processes to allow me to play unofficial games. After this file is run once, it stops running and isn't run again until the next time I turn the console on, where the process repeats. Anything else that I run on the console doesn't have access to networking, either"
> 
> ...


To some extent, yes. However, most (if not all) websites already log your IP address for future/internal use.


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> To some extent, yes. However, most (if not all) websites already log your IP address for future/internal use.


But do they allow other users to take your ip


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2018)

Retrosaber27 said:


> Thank you everyone for your support, but I don't think that I was clear enough. My parents found out that I installed CFW and Homebrew on my Wii U and vWii, and they think that the devs could be stealing information from there. They threatened to format it, and I told them NOT to do that without letting me know because I've installed CBHC. I tried to tell them that pretty much all projects on here have their source code open for anyone to view, referencing the UnbanMii fiasco, but they still don't believe me.


Could try showing them the actual source codes. 
Unfortunately it sounds like your parents have their mind made up though (both on the situation and on made up information.) There's really only so much we can do and I am pretty sure some of us (most likely me) will just make the situation worse.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Could try showing them the actual source codes.
> Unfortunately it sounds like your parents have their mind made up though (both on the situation and on made up information.) There's really only so much we can do and I am pretty sure some of us (most likely me) will just make the situation worse.


I mean if we want to get sassy we could have them say "you're just scared because you don't understand it, on what basis do you suspect this might be stealing information?"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2018)

Costello said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Once it's online there's no taking it offline.


no! *nukes google*
its not online forever! >o>


Lilith Valentine said:


> To be fair, I am part of this site and I am pretty terrifying being, but I digress.
> 
> To the OP, this site does not condone, support, endorse, nor allow criminal (especially terrorist) behavior. GBATemp does very minimal data collecting, in fact as far as I can tell it's even less data collecting than Facebook or Google does.


im pretty sure even ATM Skimmers collect less info than Google


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean if we want to get sassy we could have them say "you're just scared because you don't understand it, on what basis do you suspect this might be stealing information?"


That would be my kind question actually.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean if we want to get sassy we could have them say "you're just scared because you don't understand it, on what basis do you suspect this might be stealing information?"


I've tried asking my parents that before
mom - BECAUSE I SAID ITS DANGEROUS AND EVERYONE YOUR TALKING TO IS AN OLD RUSSIAN PERVERT! NOW GOTO YOUR ROOM YOUR GROUNDED FOR A MONTH!

dad - I don't care I just use it to play games and pirate movies

stepdad - because all you do is sit there and look at hentai on your hentai server (brother convinced him discord is a hentai site and now he assumes anything without a white background is hentai)

steve (pedo steve was my stepdad back around 2009) - *picks me up by the ankle and beats me*

stepmom? (dads wife) - Idc lets have a pokémon battle


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

Eix said:


> (brother convinced him discord is a hentai site and now he assumes anything without a white background is hentai)


You should toggle YouTube's dark theme on his computer lol


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You should toggle YouTube's dark theme on his computer lol


I did
and I grabbed a thing for stylish that turns normal white youtube to darkmode
he doesn't know stylish is installed X3


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2018)

Eix said:


> OLD RUSSIAN PERVERT!


Rude! I am German and only 26!
In all seriousness, we've seen these threads before on the Temp and most of the time we can't really do anything. Parents are parents and no matter how stupid they can be, we can only do so much.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 4, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> But do they allow other users to take your ip



To be honest? You've got more to worry about than someone taking your IP through a link you have to click.


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> To be honest? You've got more to worry about than someone taking your IP through a link you have to click.


Well no I just showed that you can take ips using images no clicking


----------



## Retrosaber27 (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you guys steal information? Like IPs or anything? Because my parents are convinced that this website is full of "cyber terrorists".

(Also, my account is super new because I used to have an account on here years ago but I long forgot the password)
If you delete this post or ban me, I'll understand why.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 4, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Well no I just showed that you can take ips using images no clicking



That really doesn't change what I said. What some random person could do with my IP compared to personal browsing and data tracking through big corporations is negligible.


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> That really doesn't change what I said. What some random person could do with my IP compared to personal browsing and data tracking through big corporations is negligible.


Honestly I don't care


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 4, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Honestly I don't care



That's fine and all. My point still stands for the long term. If people want to worry more about some strangers on a forum than the data the likes of Facebook and Google are banking off of... There's a bigger issue at hand. Good thing it doesn't involve just you.


----------



## Windowlicker (Apr 4, 2018)

You can't and won't get them to believe otherwise. That's old people for you.


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> That's fine and all. My point still stands for the long term. If people want to worry more about some strangers on a forum than the data the likes of Facebook and Google are banking off of... There's a bigger issue at hand. Good thing it doesn't involve just you.


I care about my data being stolen but I don't use face book only Google who steals more data but still they have never shown me a relevant ad or suggestion even with my data


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> I care about my data being stolen but I don't use face book only Google who steals more data but still they have never shown me a relevant ad or suggestion even with my data


they have sold my info and I've gotten *VERY* specific ads before
I've also gotten spammer who I managed to have legitimate conversations with and they told me that they bought my info

idc about google selling my info since most of what google knows about me is a fake personality I put on around people I know irl
but as soon as they sell my address there will be problems


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm glad there are other people with parents like mine


----------



## linuxares (Apr 4, 2018)

You shouldn't worry, only wifi eat babies, so as long as you don't have a baby and have wifi? You be safe!

I myself have had to explain a fair deal about "No it's not dangerious and no it won't eat your bank info". Some people are to overprotective and that's why iPhones still sell like hotcakes because it's made for an audience without the need to think. They have their little safe, fluffly cloud. Apple would never do them any harm. They are an American company, built from a garage. It's the American dream that came true! Well.... you all know how well the iCloud scandal was?

As long as you don't share you secrets, no one will know your secrets. That's pretty much the content here!


----------



## Retrosaber27 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your help. I'd really like to convince them that there's nothing malicious here (I've been using this site for a long time now, nothing bad has happened), but I'm not sure if they're willing to listen. 

My dad is super cautious (he once didn't allow me to download Audacity because someone from his work told him about some Adobe Flash Player virus), and my mom trusts him way more than she trusts me. She keeps telling me that he knows more than online security than me, but his method of avoiding malware is to avoid the internet altogether. They keep treating me like I'm stupid or something. I don't mean to be arrogant or disrespectful or anything (which they'd find all of my posts to be just that), but it's evidently clear that I know more about technology than both of them. 

My dad said that the Wii U wouldn't boot the other day and my dad told me that the Homebrew I installed on it was causing it and told me to unistall it. I turned it on and was greeted with a USB error screen. Switched the port, and it worked fine.

If any Homebrew Devs happen to see this, I would really appreciate your input on Wii U malware (or, rather, the lack of it).


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 4, 2018)

Retrosaber27 said:


> Thank you everyone for your help. I'd really like to convince them that there's nothing malicious here (I've been using this site for a long time now, nothing bad has happened), but I'm not sure if they're willing to listen.
> 
> My dad is super cautious (he once didn't allow me to download Audacity because someone from his work told him about some Adobe Flash Player virus), and my mom trusts him way more than she trusts me. She keeps telling me that he knows more than online security than me, but his method of avoiding malware is to avoid the internet altogether. They keep treating me like I'm stupid or something. I don't mean to be arrogant or disrespectful or anything (which they'd find all of my posts to be just that), but it's evidently clear that I know more about technology than both of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea time to make some


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 4, 2018)

Retrosaber27 said:


> Do you guys steal information? Like IPs or anything? Because my parents are convinced that this website is full of "cyber terrorists".
> 
> (Also, my account is super new because I used to have an account on here years ago but I long forgot the password)
> If you delete this post or ban me, I'll understand why.



The answer, of course, is an unequivocal "yes."  Your parents are absolutely right in this situation.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 4, 2018)

Retrosaber27 said:


> Do you guys steal information? Like IPs or anything? Because my parents are convinced that this website is full of "cyber terrorists".
> 
> (Also, my account is super new because I used to have an account on here years ago but I long forgot the password)
> If you delete this post or ban me, I'll understand why.



your parents are, no offense, dingbats.


----------

